# Beretta PX4 Storm Compact with CT green laser Holster Recommendations



## blackhawk5 (Jun 18, 2015)

If I put a unversal mount (model 203) Crimson Trace green laser on my Beretta PX4 Compact 9mm, what are some good holster recommendations for this setup? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bonham (Jun 21, 2015)

I've actually just bought a PX4 Storm Subcompact, am using a Crimson Trace CMR-201 Red Laser, and am looking suggestions (hopefully first-hand ones) on an inside the belt holster or, failing that, any good conceal that works with a standard t-shirt or casual (untucked) button up. I like shoulder holsters, but they just aren't practical in hot weather when you'll only be wearing a lighter shirt.

I have found these holsters (these will work for you too blackhawk5) and it seems like it would work fairly well, but I'm curious about other experiences/recommendations.
http://www.readyholster.com/belt-clip-side-holster-size-ba13-w-p-7174 (with laser)
http://www.readyholster.com/concealed-iwb-holster-size-cal-p-7225 (appears to be without laser)


----------



## Bonham (Jun 21, 2015)

Well, scratch the Belt Clip Ready Holster. I was advised it would fit a PX4 Storm Sub-Compact with an under-barrel laser. It doesn't. Not even close. The secure strap will not reach to snap secure and the barrel of the gun comes to a rest a little more than an inch from the end of the holster (the laser is obviously in the way when you see the fit). Back to the drawing board I guess.

EDIT: Oops. It looks like what happened is I ended up with the Non-Laser version of the same holster. I'm swapping it out with them for the correct one.

After some digging around I think that the best, fairly affordable option, but with a very good stability/durability might be these holsters.
http://www.bravoconcealment.com/

They run about $70-$140, but are molded exactly to your setup and look like the fit far better than many of the cheap stuff for outside the pants. Only drawback is if you ever change up your guns setup it probably won't work anymore.


----------



## blackhawk5 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice and help. I do believe that the bravo concealment website has a holster that will meet my needs. Thanks again.


----------



## blackhawk5 (Jun 18, 2015)

Went with the Bravo Concealment holster. Easy website to navigate in terms of the specifics of my PX4 Compat with CMR green laser. Given testimonials, I'm sure this will work out well. Will advise when received and put into use. Thanks for the advice to all, especially Bonham.


----------

